# What you're poodle's hair looks like right now



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He looked really good, I am a little biased because I love brown poodles


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, Twyla!

Just noticed my enormous grammatical error in the title.. Your not you're!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

And Here are the girls right this second


My Brown Beatrice--- eke the flash








My Blue and Apricot Phantom Flower


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Too embarassing to post one of Poppy at the moment! She is very scruffy, and much in need of a bath and clip, but it's too cold and wet, with snow forecast in the next few days. Jack looks wonderful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You do a _beautiful_ job on handsome little Jack! I like a blended TK over the ears on Chagall, but I _never_ get it right, not even close!:Cry: You _really_ want a picture of Chagall taken right this moment?! Okay, he's waiting for his dinner so here's the best I can do.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, here we are.............just 30 mins ago and at the end of the day! Before bedtime she'll get both her teeth and her coat brushed! Just like a child ........:lollypop:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pearl one hour ago...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Well, here we are.............just 30 mins ago and at the end of the day! Before bedtime she'll get both her teeth and her coat brushed! Just like a child ........:lollypop:


Ah yes nightly routines, Chagall and Molly always look so nice

I have the obsessive need to keep the girls looking good because when I went poodle ( you know what I mean) I swore they would never ever be matted, mind you I have given some lousy hair cuts but they are always combed out nightly


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

twyla said:


> Ah yes nightly routines, Chagall and Molly always look so nice
> 
> I have the obsessive need to keep the girls looking good because when I went poodle ( you know what I mean) I swore they would never ever be matted, mind you I have given some lousy hair cuts but they are always combed out nightly


I understand, even with my grooming they are clean and neat. I use them for business as well, so they have a wardrobe better than mine


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

This is Smiley right now, he's due for a bath and trim this week.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dulcie just came back from the groomer. A new groomer and I think she did a lovely job except for one thing - I can't see Dulcie's eyes!!

Also, her ears looks kind of shaggy and this is not the fault of this groomer - I am not sure if it is just scraggly puppy growth or if a previous groomer had somehow layered her ears and I didn't notice (I don't think so) - but I am anxious to grow out her ears to a nice long thick appearance. Right now they look too small for her nice fluffy topknot. LOL


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel just had her bath but no hair cut this week.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> You do a _beautiful_ job on handsome little Jack! I like a blended TK over the ears on Chagall, but I _never_ get it right, not even close!:Cry: You _really_ want a picture of Chagall taken right this moment?! Okay, he's waiting for his dinner so here's the best I can do.


<3 <3 Someday I want my very own Chagall!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Both of my boys are in need of a haircut...especially Atticus lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack had a "wardrobe change. Shaved off the 'stache!'


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's my scruffy boy this morning!

shamrockmommy, I love Jack's clip - I'd like to try that with Jaxon, I like the mustache  I know what you mean about the blended topknot. I'm trying to do the same thing with Jaxon, but I don't know how, so right now he looks pretty long and raggedy, hopefully I'll figure it out soon or else I'll have to try something else.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally love a naked face

I tried a fuzzy face only on my silver beige tpoo Baby girl


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Picture of Brandon yesterday.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm so glad to see this post. Too bad they don't stay looking "just groomed" for long, but I also like the tousled look - HA!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Little Ruby is snoozing right now  hair isn't looking too bad today despite the snow


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Finally gave the boys a bath and trim


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

They look gorgeous


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny*

Groom Day is Saturday.....but here he just finished digging in his bed and on top of a fleece throw so he was totally full of static!!! Goofball.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Both of mine had a haircut this week. Sorry the pics are sideways, not sure how to fix!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am not posting one of Zoe. She went to the groomer today and her ears are way too short, no fault of the groomer. She said she had to even out because one was so much shorter than the other. lol :help:
All I can figure out is it must be from when i had to cut her bows out after the last grooming because they were stuck. Either that or when trimming her face in between grooming I cut her ear and did not notice. Miss her long ears.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Quinn's hair is quite long, thinking another month and she's going to get cut short all over minus her TK, ears, and tail just to get coat consistency the same. Then back to her modified schnauzer look lol.

Here's her from this morning.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Love seeing everyone's adorable poodles!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

This is Quill at this very moment, working hard as always...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cairo right now


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

Quill looks just like my Éva.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

They are both so beautiful I agree!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

how old is Eva? they do look very much alike!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

We gave Ember a close trim, all this mud does not agree with all her hair!


----------



## JanL27 (Jan 19, 2014)

Here are my mpoo girls with their usual hair cuts. Nell is the black one, age 7 months and Phoebe is the brown, age almost 13 months. Although my grooming wouldn't win any prizes Nell's bald patch on a front leg is from recent spay op anaesthetic not my clipping error!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko says "Please do not disturb the dog"


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

Éva is about 15 weeks. I've had her for a little more than a month and she has been my joy since day 1. I'm definitely getting a blue female next Christmas.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here .... I'm taking this photo right now...

Instead of attaching a photo, I clicked on the other icon "the camera"


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just look this one too. 

Smile!!!!!!! (For the camera)


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Othello tonight


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lou said:


> I just look this one too.
> 
> Smile!!!!!!! (For the camera)
> 
> View attachment 224554


They both look so happy:cheers2:


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's how they look today... growing out the topknot.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Alex2592 said:


> Éva is about 15 weeks. I've had her for a little more than a month and she has been my joy since day 1. I'm definitely getting a blue female next Christmas.


Quill turned 16 weeks old on the 1st. they look very similar! and same here. he's been a momma's boy since day one!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven is finally getting a bit more grown out since get Christmas scalping by the groomer.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Both my babies ARE super fluffy took
!!!

It's still cold so I haven't trimmed them yet.

Hehehehe


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

All these kids look cute, but oh gosh, Lou IS the BEST with her cute banded topknot and fuzzies going on! Just the BEST!

VQ


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Lou looks like she might cord up naturally? Have you ever tried that with her? 

Also She's so fluffy I'm gonna die!! LOL

How you been, Lou?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hehehehe, her hair is frizzy ain't it? But it super thin, almost like soft as velvet, so I don't know... 

But I personally don't like cording, for some reason it makes me cringe hehehe, I think it's coz I have very thin curly hair, so sometimes my hair gets so badly tangled that it makes me cringe! Like dreadlocks LOL And it makes me feel crazy until I can brush it away 

Ps. I've been doing ok thanks for asking, hoping everything is great with you as well


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

This is Khaleesi's hair currently luckily she isn't a mess today, she's so rough and tumble, she had a bath yesterday but she needs a trim up


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

After the dog park








SN: when naira was last groomed, I guess she was being jumpy so the groomer basically didn't trim her legs. Her body was trimmed down really low (and I love the beautiful curly hair that is growing back!). I also cut off her top knot and I like the way it's growing back (curly), and this the the length I want to keep it (just a tiny puff to frame the face). I definitely want those long puppy hairs on her legs to be trimmed to the same length as her body...and whenever she goes through coat change I think I may just shave her really low all over. Nothing better than adult poodle hair!


----------

